# (try not to cringe) Gateway FX6800-01e Bios Update



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been researching this topic all morning! I was really upset with the fact that AMI (My manufacturer) links me straight from their support page to a $30 bios update service!(BiosAgentPlus.com - Extend your PC's life with a BIOS update) I mean really that's quality support right there! Okay Ill stop ranting. 

Computer Model: Gateway FX6800-01e
Board: Gateway TBGM01 
Serial Number: U00B084202396
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: AMI 842P091G 09/27/2008

This is about where I am at with info on my mother board/ bios.

Can someone please direct me to a place I can get my BIOS updated and my computer functioning properly again? I have read there are updates in random spots but nothing that has helped me get anywhere.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What problem are you having that requires a BIOS flash?

Have you tried checking the Gateway Support Site as any such file should come from the manufacturer site.


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

I have and this is the closest I have come to finding my computer..

Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / FX Series / FX6800

But if you look at the picture its not my machine.. And I know it is just a picture and could be a mistake by the maker of the site I don't want to just go and download the wrong bios update  

My computer: Gateway FX - 6800-01E - 3 GB RAM - 2.66 GHz - 750 GB HDD


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Should I download and install the update it has under the bios screen?


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Slightly nervous here! this is out of the readme file that I downloaded from gateways site

"When flashing BIOS,remenber not to execute any programe for system if it will
effect unexpected risk." that grammar is utterly bad.. How can I trust that...:4-dontkno


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS! look at this head line... "Flash BIOS SOP for Visat" do you mean vista?...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is there a problem with your computer?


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> Is there a problem with your computer?


Yes it gets stuck on the start up screen for about 10 - 45 minutes before it will start. It sounds like the problem they claim to have fixed here. 

(Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / FX Series / FX6800)
Under the Bios tab " Fixes S4 suspend black screen and halt on. "


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's for a core i7 on a x58 chipset motherboard what do you have?
With a 2008 Bios date I suspect it not the correct Bios?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Maybe you do looks like the Gateway TBGM01 is a x58 board must be the early release bios on it, if you have a floppy drive it's best to use the dos files on the D/L and flash it on reboot using the floppy A: drive.


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope that's correct here are my specs.

Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.67 gigahertz Intel Core i7 920
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache
8192 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Hyper-threaded (8 total) 

Board: Gateway TBGM01 
Serial Number: U00B084202396
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: AMI 842P091G 09/27/2008

Operating System new – server roles 

System Model
Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) (build 7600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 6/14/2010 4:32:22 PM Gateway FX6800-01e 
System Serial Number: PTG410X001842135C82700
Enclosure Type: Desktop

Display:
ATI Radeon HD 4850 [Display adapter]
Samsung SyncMaster [Monitor] (22.0"vis, s/n AQ22H9NQ604576, June 2008)
Samsung SyncMaster [Monitor] (27.2"vis, s/n H1AK500000, June 2009)

One problem I know I have is no floppy drive. Can I maybe use a USB? and if so I'm still a little confused on which files I would put on it.

Thank you for all the help so far.


----------



## Regaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Also 

Memory:
7160 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM2' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM4' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM5' has 1024 MB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this to make a bootable USB stick > Create a bootable USB stick from a Windows Disk | | Tech Support Forum

There a couple potential problems here, although it is a Gateway board in a most likely a rebranded white box PC it may or may not have the Gateway bios on it, if it doe not the flash Should fail before it starts telling you something along the lines of "Wrong file" or it may not support a USB flash.


----------

